# New Girl bully or game?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

7 months old and 26lbs


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow. She is beautiful. Where did u get her from! I like her.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> wow. She is beautiful. Where did u get her from! I like her.


From the gettin place. pm me and I will tell you im not gonna advertise for the kennel on here.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Definitely bully! HA


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dang matt how many dogs do you have? LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> dang matt how many dogs do you have? LOL


you didn't answer the question!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Is she all blue or black?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Blue but real deep...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> dang matt how many dogs do you have? LOL


 Lol I was going to ask the same thing .... I want to say game but I haven't slept so I may be seeing things .... but I can say she is a pretty girl .... yall are makin me so want a girl ~!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks she is a really pretty girl imo I can only hope she turns out like her mom!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I love her! She's one of my fav's..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

She looks goos. You sure do have a lot of dogs over there. Do you have her registry paperwork?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I have registry paper work on all my dogs. I don't keep mutts i find them homes.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

nothin wrong wit muts man, my favorite dogs have been complete screw up breed muts

id say shes more game bread, her weight is a pretty good example, and her cheeks doesnt look like shes made to go head to head with alligators


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

would you believe she was Razors Edge?


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> 7 months old and 26lbs


Beautiful Dog, Nice color


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

where is the pedigree?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Her head looks different...like...elongated or something? Idk.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

im saying game too...no block head and i agree..shes got those gator chops....shes a beauty though!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

She's pretty...

Does have a really long snout though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah her name is pinhead!! because its kinda narow. and i was kidding about the razors edge. she goes back to boudrouxe/eli turpin/denton


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> where is the pedigree?


Im gonna see if i can post it. I have a printed off pdf of it.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I was going to ask you if you had ever heard of HUNG PAPERS!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you mean because of the R E?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This is the papers, sales agreement, adba papers, and pedigree.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the girl so tiny, she is probably a little devil. Good luck with her !


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks every one. She is kind wild but im gonna let her be to an extint.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

so the answer to the question is niether game or bully,its a show and go pitterstaff,looks like a patterdale.


----------

